# Help



## beatlejuice4749 (Mar 24, 2013)

My Thai girlfreind is due with our first child,advice on how to get the baby a British passport


----------



## rooineckrsa (Jan 10, 2013)

Hi beatlejuice4749

Looks like you got two options get her to the UK before birth or your off to the amphor to get married before the birth

mark


----------



## stednick (Oct 16, 2011)

beatlejuice4749 said:


> My Thai girlfreind is due with our first child,advice on how to get the baby a British passport


Obvious question, but, What does the British Embassy say?


----------

